# return to surgery



## kdm (Apr 1, 2010)

HI everyone, I could use your help,   

The patient had sinus surgery, septo and turbinate reduction.  The pt was brought back to surgery (same day) because of clear drainage the nurse noticed in recovery room. The surgeon found nothing wrong.

Preoperative diagnosis: 
post operative drainage functional endoscopic sinus surgery, septoplasty, and turbinate reduction

   postoperative daignosis
drainage tatus post image-guided functional endoscopic sinus surgery, septoplasty, and turbinate reduction
No evidence of a defect in the cribriform plate, lateral  or posterior walls of of either sinus surgical site.
No evidence of excessive bleeding

The surgeon discharged pt the next day with diagnoses of:
Status pos tfunctional endcscopic sinus surgery with septoplasty and turbinate reduction and 
Observation admission for nasal drainage

During surgery the surgeon unpacked area re-examined the patients nose and repacked again.

I am not sure what I can bill for and which codes to use. 
I'm sure I can't bill for an admission on the same day as surgery
Can I bill for the discharge?
Is there anything I can bill for the second surgery and what would it be?
I can't find an ICD-9 code for clear nasal drainage.

I would appreciate your help
Thanks, kdm


----------

